# AZ Black Friday Gathering?



## Zand (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm thinking I'll be at Killington, Okemo, or Snow next Friday. Probably not Okemo as I'll be there Wednesday. It'll come down to who has the most good runs open. The Killington vids and reports make me want to head back up there, but I'd also take an ungroomed Chute (and preferably another trail too) at Snow. I'd also consider other places but 3 hours will be my limit. So, who's planning on skiing next Friday and would want to do an AZ day somewhere?


----------



## danny p (Nov 24, 2008)

there's a good chance I'll be up @ K on black friday.  I will post here when I know for sure.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 24, 2008)

I'll be at SR.

-w


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 24, 2008)

I'll be at Blue


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 24, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I'll be at Blue



times two..Root are you going to try to get there for the opening Bell???  There's gonna be alot of PASRs at Blue that day..


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 24, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> times two..Root are you going to try to get there for the opening Bell???  There's gonna be alot of PASRs at Blue that day..


Yeah.  Any idea what time the season pass pickup window will be opening?  I could just call them and find out.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 24, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> times two..Root are you going to try to get there for the opening Bell???  There's gonna be alot of PASRs at Blue that day..



What runs do they typically open up for the 1st day?


----------



## Vortex (Nov 24, 2008)

SR wed to Sunday.


----------



## thaller1 (Nov 24, 2008)

SR 
Thurs - Sunday as well.


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 24, 2008)

Mr. and I will be at Sundown.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 24, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Mr. and I will be at Sundown.



Us too, what time are you guys going to be there?


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 24, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Mr. and I will be at Sundown.





bvibert said:


> Us too, what time are you guys going to be there?



Me three


----------



## severine (Nov 24, 2008)

Par-tay!!!! You can all come back to our shack afterwards. :lol:


----------



## hardline (Nov 24, 2008)

i would like to go somewhere friday morning but im not sure where to go. wana keep it local so i can be to work at 6pm


----------



## severine (Nov 24, 2008)

hardline said:


> i would like to go somewhere friday morning but im not sure where to go. wana keep it local so i can be to work at 6pm


So joining the Sundown crew is out of the question? :lol:


----------



## hardline (Nov 24, 2008)

severine said:


> So joining the Sundown crew is out of the question? :lol:



how far is it from the city. i am not oposed to shoot in up there to chill for the afternoon.
just googled it 2.5 hours from the city. i may go out to blue since its like an hour but we will see.


----------



## severine (Nov 24, 2008)

hardline said:


> how far is it from the city. i am not oposed to shoot in up there to chill for the afternoon.


I have never driven to NYC... let's see, the Katonah, NY Metro-North station is about 1 hr 15 min from here... I'd guess 2.5 hrs, given that New Hartford is about 30 minutes further East than where we live. Anyone with more knowledge want to correct me?

I should ask my dad... he drives to the Bronx every day for his job from the same city we live in...

It's a small bump, but it's home. 

ETA: According to googlemaps.com it's about 2 hrs 23 min but up to 3 hrs in traffic:
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sad...,-73.47424&sspn=1.198162,2.911377&ie=UTF8&z=9


----------



## hardline (Nov 25, 2008)

severine said:


> I have never driven to NYC... let's see, the Katonah, NY Metro-North station is about 1 hr 15 min from here... I'd guess 2.5 hrs, given that New Hartford is about 30 minutes further East than where we live. Anyone with more knowledge want to correct me?
> 
> I should ask my dad... he drives to the Bronx every day for his job from the same city we live in...
> 
> ...



i will come up one day midweek. the cross bronx is going to be killer on friday i think.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 25, 2008)

Were u coming from? You will probably be better to come up the Palasades to the Tapanzee then up the Sawmill to 684 to 84 to 8. Will keep you away from the Cross Bronx mess.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 25, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Mr. and I will be at Sundown.





bvibert said:


> Us too, what time are you guys going to be there?





o3jeff said:


> Me three



me 4.  looking like a late afternoon/night session.


----------



## severine (Nov 25, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Were u coming from? You will probably be better to come up the Palasades to the Tapanzee then up the Sawmill to 684 to 84 to 8. Will keep you away from the Cross Bronx mess.


See! Someone who knows better! 



hardline said:


> i will come up one day midweek. the cross bronx is going to be killer on friday i think.


Unfortunately, everywhere will probably be killer on Friday. Darn Christmas shoppers! :lol: Usually the guys on here don't use weekdays for Sundown unless it's a powder day... but they meet every Wednesday night.


----------



## tree_skier (Nov 25, 2008)

Will be at Snow wed, fri, sat & sun


----------



## hardline (Nov 25, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Were u coming from? You will probably be better to come up the Palasades to the Tapanzee then up the Sawmill to 684 to 84 to 8. Will keep you away from the Cross Bronx mess.



its not so much comming up its the going back i have to be in the city by 6 to play.



severine said:


> See! Someone who knows better!
> 
> Unfortunately, everywhere will probably be killer on Friday. Darn Christmas shoppers! :lol: Usually the guys on here don't use weekdays for Sundown unless it's a powder day... but they meet every Wednesday night.



im the exact opposite. if it snows i leave my home hill and hit stowe. when there is no snow im at home. anyway it looks like im going to blue to take some runs with steeze and root.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 25, 2008)

hardline said:


> im the exact opposite. if it snows i leave my home hill and hit stowe. when there is no snow im at home. anyway it looks like im going to blue to take some runs with steeze and root.



Her point being that we won't blow of work to ski Sundown during the day on a weekday, unless there's some good snow falling.  If there's enough advanced notice to said snow, and I can swing it I'd head north as well.


----------



## hardline (Nov 25, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Her point being that we won't blow of work to ski Sundown during the day on a weekday, unless there's some good snow falling.  If there's enough advanced notice to said snow, and I can swing it I'd head north as well.



thats kinda what i thought. but you guys dont go afterwork. durring the week if i have to work durring the day im at the mountain at night and vise versa


----------



## Glenn (Nov 26, 2008)

I'll be at Mt. Snow with my wife on Friday.


----------

